# So who's guilty - Quinn or Baggio?



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Came back into the room from washing the breakfast pots to find this:




Baggio insists it was Quinn, and Quinn swears it was Baggio.  What do you think?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quinn looks the guilty 1 to me . Little monkeys pets are as bad as kids arent they


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't even see the other dog at first! He's so awesome!

I'd have a dog like that if I knew anything about them haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

It's got to be Quinny, my mate Baggio would never do anything like that!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe i would say quinn bless em


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I would say Quinn too ... But baggio looks like was up to something as well


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha i couldnt do anything but laugh (sorry) i think it was Quinn with a little help from Baggio maybe .


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> Quinn looks the guilty 1 to me . Little monkeys pets are as bad as kids arent they





ajshep1984 said:


> It's got to be Quinny, my mate Baggio would never do anything like that!





nici said:


> hehe i would say quinn bless em





Natik said:


> I would say Quinn too ... But baggio looks like was up to something as well





jeanie said:


> Haha i couldnt do anything but laugh (sorry) i think it was Quinn with a little help from Baggio maybe .


Heh heh - thanks all - I think it was most definitely Quinny - Baggio, bless him, has never chewed anything he shouldn't in his life (except for a member of the Pedigree sales team on the Pedigee stand one year at Crufts but that's another story!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> I couldn't even see the other dog at first! He's so awesome!
> 
> I'd have a dog like that if I knew anything about them haha


Thank you for your nice comments - have a read of the Bergamasco section in the Pet Encyclopedia if you'd like to know a bit more about them!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

noooo i think it's baggio, then he's put quinn in the mess to get him into trouble  my lot would do that for sure


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

griffpan said:


> noooo i think it's baggio, then he's put quinn in the mess to get him into trouble  my lot would do that for sure


heh heh - now if it were Gabby or Evie, I'd say you are right, but Baggio is such a little sweetie (well, ok, a BIG sweetie) that I just know it wouldn't be him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Whoops! - and here's proof! Just turned round and saw this:

View attachment 8230


View attachment 8231


It was QUINNY!!!


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheeky bugger!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Whoops! - and here's proof! Just turned round and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 8230
> 
> ...


aww Quinn i did try and save you matey


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol our two are always up to no good ha ha


----------

